# How is Working in the IT field in dubai ?



## chrisnik (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi,

i had an interview for a job as security consultant at global it vendor located in Dubai; the work requires traveling in the GCC countries.
I've got 10+ years of experience in the position in European countries (Italy & Norway), and i was wondering how is working in the IT field in Dubai/UAE compared to Europe ? Is it more let's say, 'relaxed' ? I've been told that its not uncommon there to have business meetings in cafes, is it true ?
Also, i've been told that most of the people working in the IT there are Indiands low paid, and somehow, break the market, is it true ?


----------



## Irfan the savior (Oct 26, 2013)

Honestly there is an oversupply of IT professionals here in Dubai. Depending on your pay and benefits you should accept the job. About cafe meetings - yep many meetings and socializing happens here. Again this depends on companies to firms. 

Overall, it's up to you how you take the challenge.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Irfan the savior said:


> Honestly there is an oversupply of IT professionals here in Dubai. Depending on your pay and benefits you should accept the job. About cafe meetings - yep many meetings and socializing happens here. Again this depends on companies to firms.
> 
> Overall, it's up to you how you take the challenge.


Actually, there is a shortage of *qualified & experienced* IT personnel in Dubai. My brother in law is a senior manager working here for a multinational, and lack skills in the local market forcing them to hire professionals from abroad.

Its hard working in the IT sector, with long hours, and lots of pressure, but on the other had, the pay is good as well.


----------



## Irfan the savior (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, he is right in a way. But again there are about 363000 IT professionals around UAE. Not sure how that's a shortage. 

http://dsc.gov.ae/En/Pages/reports/Home.aspx


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

quality over quantity....


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Irfan the savior said:


> Well, he is right in a way. But again there are about 363000 IT professionals around UAE. Not sure how that's a shortage.
> 
> http://dsc.gov.ae/En/Pages/reports/Home.aspx


We have a good five in our Dubai office that aren't worth much, you're welcome to borrow them - permanently.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Irfan the savior said:


> Well, he is right in a way. But again there are about 363000 IT professionals around UAE. Not sure how that's a shortage.
> 
> http://dsc.gov.ae/En/Pages/reports/Home.aspx


I have a hard time believing this number, unless of course typists were considered IT Professionals as they could use keyboards.

Btw the link is broken; was that page designed by one of those 363k professionals ?


----------



## chrisnik (Oct 26, 2013)

They've contacted me not viceversa, maybe as others here have said, there are yes lots of IT workers but with low-medium quality. 

@budw. Long hours, and stress ? I wasn't expecting this, as i know the arabic world isn't frenetic like ours.

@Irfan the savior: What are you doing in this forum ??


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

chrisnik said:


> @budw. Long hours, and stress ? I wasn't expecting this, as i know the arabic world isn't frenetic like ours.



The Arab world may not be as frenetic, but this is not really Arab world here; this is the country of the tight deadlines, or for some impossible deadlines. On top of that, nothing is as structured as back home. Definitely more demanding on all aspects. Do not expect a 9X5 job at all.....


----------



## Rogersam (Oct 29, 2013)

Most of the people who work in IT field are expats particlularly Indians. They usually work for low salary. Your work depends on the company and also the salary. If the work is to travel around the GCC countries, then you can enjoy the beauty of Arabian countries.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Rogersam said:


> If the work is to travel around the GCC countries, then you can enjoy the beauty of Arabian countries.


I find Riyadh particularly beautiful.


----------



## derekmines (Jun 16, 2013)

As previously mentioned, working in IT here can be a frustrating experience.... I'm the IT Manager for an O&G concern here and when I was hiring an assistant earlier in the year I saw dozens of CVs that I wouldn't have employed as tier 1 support, never mind assistant manager.

In general the pace of things here is different, maybe not always meetings in cafes, but most industries don't require a suit, there's an assumption of maturity and time management skills.

I've been here 3 years and I wouldn't go back!


----------

